# 2009 Sydney 320fdb Fifth Wheel



## stateboy776

First, I have been in the market for an outback for about a year(just can't get my cards to line up) and stumbled on this site a few weeks ago.

Second, I was thinking of buying a new 2009 but noticed no BHS anymore. I send and email to Keystone, letting them know that they made a mistake. I received an Email today from:

Tim Domiano
Outback/Sydney Product Manager
Keystone RV Company
Ph:574-535-2131
Fax:574-535-1933
Cell:574-286-2817
Email:[email protected]

He told me that the new 320FBD will have a fold down bunk above the couch in the rear and that the couch will have an air mattress.

I guess I am back on board with the 2009's now, because I love the thought of 2 bathrooms, and I love the outbacks.

Bryan


----------



## Camper Louise

That floor plan is on the Keystone web site. If anyone is curious.


----------



## jitch388

Just looked at it Suweet!!! I guess you guys won't let me buy one and pull it with my 1/2 ton Tundra huh?









The Floorplan


----------



## huntr70

I've been watching to see this model develop.........

If you look at the floorplan, it shows cabinets above the rear sofa, but I had a suspicion that they might throw a bunk up there.

My local dealer gave me a 2009 pamphlet, but he said as far as he knew, it would be a sofa with cabinets.

Steve


----------



## stateboy776

huntr70 said:


> That floor plan is on the Keystone web site. If anyone is curious.


But it doesn't show the bunks. As stated above it will be above the couch, as in previous TT models.


----------



## mv945

So, do we know if there are 2 black tanks, or do the toilets share one? I imagine since most already have 2 gray tanks that the rear sink shares the kitchen gray tank?


----------



## Nathan

mv945 said:


> So, do we know if there are 2 black tanks, or do the toilets share one? I imagine since most already have 2 gray tanks that the rear sink shares the kitchen gray tank?


Usually 2 bathrooms = 2 black tanks = twice the chemicals = more cleaning = 2 quickieflushes.....


----------



## skippershe

Hi stateboy776









Welcome to Outbackers! 

What a nice spacious floorplan...especially if it comes with the bunk in which you seek


----------



## Humpty

Nathan said:


> So, do we know if there are 2 black tanks, or do the toilets share one? I imagine since most already have 2 gray tanks that the rear sink shares the kitchen gray tank?


Usually 2 bathrooms = 2 black tanks = twice the chemicals = more cleaning = 2 quickieflushes.....








[/quote]

That is very similar to our floor plan. ...The 1/2 bath will have a black tank at the rear with a separate discharge. The rear sink will drain to that black tank. 2 black tanks, 2 grey tanks total.

Yep, twice the chemicals, cleaning, fllushing, etc. Not for everyone. We are really happy with our bath and a half floor plan.









'09 33DBB

Our 2007 is a little different from the 09 though - '07 33DBB


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Nathan said:


> So, do we know if there are 2 black tanks, or do the toilets share one? I imagine since most already have 2 gray tanks that the rear sink shares the kitchen gray tank?


Usually 2 bathrooms = 2 black tanks = twice the chemicals = more cleaning = 2 quickieflushes.....








[/quote]

.....making the people behind you twice as angry to wait as you dump the second set of tanks.


----------



## tdvffjohn

Oh well


----------



## Nathan

Oregon_Camper said:


> So, do we know if there are 2 black tanks, or do the toilets share one? I imagine since most already have 2 gray tanks that the rear sink shares the kitchen gray tank?


Usually 2 bathrooms = 2 black tanks = twice the chemicals = more cleaning = 2 quickieflushes.....








[/quote]

.....making the people behind you twice as angry to wait as you dump the second set of tanks.
[/quote]
As long as you don't have 2 outlets to hook up to, they just think you are really slow at it...


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Nathan said:


> So, do we know if there are 2 black tanks, or do the toilets share one? I imagine since most already have 2 gray tanks that the rear sink shares the kitchen gray tank?


Usually 2 bathrooms = 2 black tanks = twice the chemicals = more cleaning = 2 quickieflushes.....








[/quote]

.....making the people behind you twice as angry to wait as you dump the second set of tanks.
[/quote]
As long as you don't have 2 outlets to hook up to, they just think you are really slow at it...








[/quote]

I was under the impression there would a second set of outlets. Anyone know for sure?


----------



## Nathan

Oregon_Camper said:


> So, do we know if there are 2 black tanks, or do the toilets share one? I imagine since most already have 2 gray tanks that the rear sink shares the kitchen gray tank?


Usually 2 bathrooms = 2 black tanks = twice the chemicals = more cleaning = 2 quickieflushes.....








[/quote]

.....making the people behind you twice as angry to wait as you dump the second set of tanks.
[/quote]
As long as you don't have 2 outlets to hook up to, they just think you are really slow at it...








[/quote]

I was under the impression there would a second set of outlets. Anyone know for sure?
[/quote]
I can't comment on that particular trailer. I have 1 outlet with 3 tanks. I've seen several with 4 tanks and 1 outlet while shopping. When you drop down in price, eventually, you get to separate outlets. I suspect it is related to the room in the frame area to run the lines, and the added costs of the runs.


----------



## natkiss1

Hi Jock,

I have a question for you. My husband and I are looking to buy a 310BHS but the hitch weight is about 865. Since you have the 32BHDS. Do you have any problems hydroplaning or any other issues pulling it with your tundra? We have the 2008 Tundra crewmax 5.7L. Thanks a bunch.

Natalie


----------



## natkiss1

Does anyone know what the dry weight and the hitch weight is for this new 320FDB model? Thanks.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY

Natalie - you aren't considering towing that with your Tundra are you?

-CC


----------



## egregg57

Drool......

Wow, Here is some more info for those interested.

Holman RV advertisement

I am not plugging a dealership here. In fact I live in NH and these people are in Ohio I think. BUT ooooh the photos!!

Spec's
Length 36'0"
Width: 8'0"
Height: 12'4"
Hitch Weight: 1,794
Cargo Weight: 1,975
Dry Weight: 9,980
Fresh Water Cap: 50 gal
Grey Water Cap: 80 Gal
Black Water Cap: 80 Gal
Slides: 3

I was all lathered up about a 32BHDS. My new lust is a 320FDB

Eric


----------



## natkiss1

No, there is no way the Tundra can pull that. We actually traded our Tundra for a Dodge Diesel 3500. We were getting 5 mpg pulling our 32BHS, and it just wasn't cuting it.



collinsfam_tx said:


> Natalie - you aren't considering towing that with your Tundra are you?
> 
> -CC


----------



## 'Ohana

egregg57 said:


> Drool......
> 
> Wow, Here is some more info for those interested.
> 
> Holman RV advertisement
> 
> I am not plugging a dealership here. In fact I live in NH and these people are in Ohio I think. BUT ooooh the photos!!
> 
> Spec's
> Length 36'0"
> Width: 8'0"
> Height: 12'4"
> Hitch Weight: 1,794
> Cargo Weight: 1,975
> Dry Weight: 9,980
> Fresh Water Cap: 50 gal
> Grey Water Cap: 80 Gal
> Black Water Cap: 80 Gal
> Slides: 3
> 
> I was all lathered up about a 32BHDS. My new lust is a 320FDB
> 
> Eric


Wow !!







The control panel in itself is quite an amazing setup 
I guess we'll have to start putting a few more quarters in the piggy bank more often and save for one of those









Ed


----------



## Fanatical1

egregg57 said:


> Drool......
> 
> Wow, Here is some more info for those interested.
> 
> Holman RV advertisement
> 
> I am not plugging a dealership here. In fact I live in NH and these people are in Ohio I think. BUT ooooh the photos!!
> 
> Spec's
> Length 36'0"
> Width: 8'0"
> Height: 12'4"
> Hitch Weight: 1,794
> Cargo Weight: 1,975
> Dry Weight: 9,980
> Fresh Water Cap: 50 gal
> Grey Water Cap: 80 Gal
> Black Water Cap: 80 Gal
> Slides: 3
> 
> I was all lathered up about a 32BHDS. My new lust is a 320FDB
> 
> Eric


I think that is one nice looking 5th wheel!

I am a little suspect of how comfortable the fold out sofa is to sleep on.....

Mark


----------



## Collinsfam_WY

natalie said:


> Natalie - you aren't considering towing that with your Tundra are you?
> 
> -CC


[/quote]

5mpg ouch!!!! Congrats on the new truck though









-CC


----------



## Bennitt5

jitch388 said:


> Just looked at it Suweet!!! I guess you guys won't let me buy one and pull it with my 1/2 ton Tundra huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Floorplan


its good to see I not the only one pulling a 32bhdsle with a 1500


----------



## Bennitt5

I also have a Dodge 1500 quad cab with a 5.7 hemi and pull a 32BHDSLE it hauls great except I never miss a gas station. I did put timberins in to help with the extra weight the leaf springs were a bit light.


----------



## mv945

I love this trailer but would not enjoy maintaining the 2 blacktanks. And I know they pull a lot better than travel trailers but I also would hate losing the toy space in the back of my truck.


----------



## egregg57

Fanatical1 said:


> Drool......
> 
> Wow, Here is some more info for those interested.
> 
> Holman RV advertisement
> 
> I am not plugging a dealership here. In fact I live in NH and these people are in Ohio I think. BUT ooooh the photos!!
> 
> Spec's
> Length 36'0"
> Width: 8'0"
> Height: 12'4"
> Hitch Weight: 1,794
> Cargo Weight: 1,975
> Dry Weight: 9,980
> Fresh Water Cap: 50 gal
> Grey Water Cap: 80 Gal
> Black Water Cap: 80 Gal
> Slides: 3
> 
> I was all lathered up about a 32BHDS. My new lust is a 320FDB
> 
> Eric


I think that is one nice looking 5th wheel!

I am a little suspect of how comfortable the fold out sofa is to sleep on.....

Mark

[/quote]

The fold outs are awesome. They are air beds and quite comfortable.

Eric


----------



## huntr70

Holman's website also has a few pics of the 329FBH...........it has the front bunks with the master bedroom in the rear like ours.


----------



## outbackmac

We went and looked at this same unit at Holman as was impressed with the layout except for the half bath in the back in our minds what a mistake. On the plus side more storage than anyone will ever need. All this for 29,800.00. And may i mention it does not appear they will move on that price.


----------



## Nathan

mv945 said:


> I love this trailer but would not enjoy maintaining the 2 blacktanks. And I know they pull a lot better than travel trailers but I also would hate losing the toy space in the back of my truck.


When we went shopping for 5'ers last summer, DW wouldn't even tolerate being shown 1.5 bath models. She said that while camping she was only cleaning 1 bathroom. Not to mention, it is best to have quite a bit of fluid in the black tank prior to dumping and we wouldn't need the capacity with a family of 4.

Now as for the 5'er vs TT discussion, they do pull a lot nicer, and the hookup/disconnect is a lot quicker too.









We now have way more room in the basement of the 5'er than we had in our truck with the Tonneau cover on.


----------

